

Discussing your business idea with other people - sliksal02

I have an idea for a start-up, and I think it's good. I shared with a couple other people interested in starting a business, just to see if they thought it was viable. They certainly thought so.<p>Now I'm paranoid. To what extent is this justified? I'm aware that the idea alone isn't worth much, but there's really only one or two ways to implement it.
======
leeHS
You're afraid others will steal it? IMHO, I think this paranoia can be
harmful. Yes, if you talk to people, there is a "chance" that someone will
steal it. This is a risk. But I think you need to take that risk, because the
benefit of researching your market far outweights this.

So get out there, talk to people, find out if your idea is SO GOOD, that
people are willing to pay for it. Hell, see if they'll pay for it now!

Good luck!

~~~
sliksal02
Thank you. Since posting the above comment, I've read many other people
advocating your approach and I think it makes far more sense. Feeling much
better about this! Thanks again.

